# Ad Selling Runners to Women by Showing Women's Bottoms



## mathepac (13 Apr 2010)

There's a Reebok ad running on some of the commercial TV channels that features seemingly endless film clips of nicely rounded womens' bottoms variously clad in tight shorts / nix / bikinis. The ad says if you would like one of these bottoms (and nice shapely legs) wear the runners and bingo they're yours.

The ad makes little sense to me (apart from allowing me indulge myself in a few seconds of lechery  ) unless it's the old "men will find you more attractive if you wear our runners and they'll check you out as you run past" line. Does that old advertising chestnut still work in the 21st century?


----------



## Ciaraella (13 Apr 2010)

i'd agree the ad is a bit OTT with the amount of bums it shows but the idea is that the runners give the feeling of walking on sand and so tones the legs and bum, or so the marketing says anyway.


----------



## thedaras (13 Apr 2010)

I got them, and they are soo comfortable,the most comfortable Ive ever had.

You should see my butt!

Wonder can I claim for false advertising


----------



## Latrade (14 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> The ad makes little sense to me...


 
Does it have to? While some may mistake it for shallow male lechery, I see my lack of intake of the message behind the ad as a two fingers to the advertising industry. I'll take your shots of rear ends and enjoy it, but I'm not going to listen to what you're trying to sell.

While I'm not the demographic they're after, I still feel in some way I've won.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Apr 2010)

Sorry to side step, but its hard to beat that specsavers ad on the beach! LOL!


----------



## Caveat (14 Apr 2010)

Latrade said:


> Does it have to? While some may mistake it for shallow male lechery, I see my lack of intake of the message behind the ad as a two fingers to the advertising industry. I'll take your shots of rear ends and enjoy it, but I'm not going to listen to what you're trying to sell.
> 
> While I'm not the demographic they're after, I still feel in some way I've won.


 
 LOL

I haven't even seen this ad.  Kind of want to now.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Apr 2010)

Have a look on youtube - its there


----------



## haminka1 (14 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> There's a Reebok ad running on some of the commercial TV channels that features seemingly endless film clips of nicely rounded womens' bottoms variously clad in tight shorts / nix / bikinis. The ad says if you would like one of these bottoms (and nice shapely legs) wear the runners and bingo they're yours.
> 
> The ad makes little sense to me (apart from allowing me indulge myself in a few seconds of lechery  ) unless it's the old "men will find you more attractive if you wear our runners and they'll check you out as you run past" line. Does that old advertising chestnut still work in the 21st century?



mathepac, OK,you really are an old lecher  - I normally tune out all the ads, but of course, some men just can't help it ...
the point about these shoes is, their special foot-sole is supposed to support the kind of walking which makes your legs and butt really firm - you could always run a trial and post a photo of "before" and "after" in this forum


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Apr 2010)

One should tape that Specsavers ad, there's so many you dont know where to look. Yer wan at the end of the ad is quite shapely I must say.

p.s. isnt it a complete rip off of a Lynx ad from a year ago.


----------



## Latrade (14 Apr 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Yer wan at the end of the ad is quite shapely I must say.


 
The guy with the glasses?


----------



## becky (14 Apr 2010)

thedaras said:


> I got them, and they are soo comfortable,the most comfortable Ive ever had.
> 
> You should see my butt!
> 
> Wonder can I claim for false advertising


 
I call anything like the MBT's, crocs, The anti-shoes.

These do look nice though.


----------



## mathepac (14 Apr 2010)

becky said:


> ... These do look nice though.


I agree, but what about the runners?


----------



## Staples (14 Apr 2010)

thedaras said:


> You should see my butt!


 

Thank you, no.


----------



## VOR (14 Apr 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> One should tape that Specsavers ad...isnt it a complete rip off of a Lynx ad from a year ago.



It is indeed and that's what makes it great. Really reinforces the message. Can any one think of another ad that was based on an ad from a different company for a completely different product? 
Subaru and Bentley having a go at the BMW/Audi was also very good.


----------



## foxylady (14 Apr 2010)

thedaras said:


> I got them, and they are soo comfortable,the most comfortable Ive ever had.
> 
> You should see my butt!
> 
> Wonder can I claim for false advertising


 
Do your legs kill you after wearing them as I have heard this from some people, even heard in a shop people tired bringing them back because of this - they thought they were faulty


----------



## Caveat (14 Apr 2010)

I liked the _Sprite_ pastiche from a few years ago of the general slo-mo gorgeous people beach adverts: "what do the really beautiful people drink?"

In fact most of the Sprite ads are good - pity I can't say the same for their over carbonated tasteless product.


----------



## mathepac (14 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> ... In fact most of the Sprite ads are good - ...


_Pulp Fiction_ is one that springs to mind immediately but I have yet to find a Kahuna Burger outlet.


----------



## ney001 (14 Apr 2010)

I was at the doctors this morning and the only magazine available to read was Mens Esquire.  I had to laugh at how stupid some of the ads were.  It had one ad which was a fully naked model holding her hands over her crotch and wearing a pair of high heels - The ad was selling the shoes to men and the caption was, "men your girlfriend wants these shoes".  Blatant or wha?? funny though


----------



## addob (14 Apr 2010)

foxylady said:


> Do your legs kill you after wearing them as I have heard this from some people, even heard in a shop people tired bringing them back because of this - they thought they were faulty


 
I['ve had them for over a month, my legs don't kill but the next morning If wore the the day before it can feel like I've done some serious squats!

No complaints here and wouddn't return them!

One problem i have is trying to keep my balance in the on the bus or the dart when it's moving!


----------



## mathepac (14 Apr 2010)

addob said:


> ...  trying to keep my balance in the on the bus or the dart ...


You bought these yokes designed for running your way into shapliness and now you wear them posing on public transport? I'm writing to Mr. & Mrs. Reebok immediately advising them to make sure you don't feature in their next ad for very tight, skimpy tops. These special tops are designed to improve men's facial and neck muscles by encouraging smiling, whistling, winking, side-ways glances, head-turning, etc.


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2010)

foxylady said:


> Do your legs kill you after wearing them as I have heard this from some people, even heard in a shop people tired bringing them back because of this - they thought they were faulty



No, but ( excuse the pun ) I haven't used them too much yet.

I googled them and there are various views on how/why/if they work.
For me its the comfort,unbelievable.

I was discouraged to read that a lot of people found that the air bubble burst,from a tack/nail and that there was no way of repairing them.


----------



## addob (15 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> You bought these yokes designed for running your way into shapliness and now you wear them posing on public transport? I'm writing to Mr. & Mrs. Reebok immediately advising them to make sure you don't feature in their next ad for very tight, skimpy tops. These special tops are designed to improve men's facial and neck muscles by encouraging smiling, whistling, winking, side-ways glances, head-turning, etc.


 
Actually, they recommend that you don't run in them


----------



## mathepac (15 Apr 2010)

Cool - so  non-running runners  are the new runners, what a back-to-front world we live in.


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2010)

Probably why they call them trainers/shoes?


----------



## mtk (15 Apr 2010)

and they look great  ( shoes i mean)


----------



## levelpar (21 Apr 2010)

> I['ve had them for over a month, my legs don't kill but the next morning If wore the the day before it can feel like I've done some serious squats!


 
What does it matter how it hurts as long as your butt looks good.  Come to think of it, don't women squeeze their feet into narrow high heels and suffer the consequences


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2010)

Only saw this ad for the first time last night.

meh...they are all too skinny. Wee muscley men's bums the lot of them.

Can they not do a similar ad for pasta or something showing a bit of curves and wobbles?


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> ... something showing a bit of curves and wobbles?


Like the backing singers with _Plan B_ on _Later with Jools_ on Tuesday night?


----------



## VOR (23 Apr 2010)

Lifestyle sports have a still from the ad in the shop windows. I passed twice just to make sure.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Apr 2010)

I'm sorry...are people complaining about ads showing toned ladies bottoms ?


----------



## foxylady (27 Apr 2010)

Pique318 said:


> I'm sorry...are people complaining about ads showing toned ladies bottoms ?


 
I know , can you imagine - the cheek of it all


----------



## Caveat (27 Apr 2010)

This thread has the potential of being the butt of many jokes...


----------



## mathepac (27 Apr 2010)

Hence my pleasure in being ass-ociated with it.


----------



## haminka1 (27 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Hence my pleasure in being ass-ociated with it.



as in the butt guy?


----------



## Caveat (28 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> as in the butt guy?


 
Ooh the cheek of you!


----------



## MANTO (28 Apr 2010)

I knew this would happen - bummer


----------



## levelpar (3 May 2010)

What a lot of as inine jokes


----------

